
Enviromental Scientist's Lecture about the Viable Strategies for Decarbonization - Max_Mustermann
https://mediasite.engr.wisc.edu/Mediasite/Play/f77cfe80cdea45079cee72ac7e04469f1d
======
sp332
[video]

